
Trump Supporters on Reddit Think Google Is Rigging Autocomplete for Hillary - kofejnik
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/trump-supporters-on-reddit-think-google-is-rigging-autocomplete-for-hillary-crooked-election
======
kofejnik
I'm getting the same exact result: 'Crooked Hill' gives 'Crooked Hillary
Bernie' and 'Crooked Hill Post Office'; while on Bing 'Crook' gives the
expected 'Crooked Hillary' ('Croo' is overrun by local Dutch suggestions)

~~~
tuna-piano
I get the same results as well. According to Google(1), it's due to the low
search volume of the term "crooked hillary". Obviously, not sure how their
algorithm works, but this seems a bit suspicious due to the search volume seen
on Google Trends (vs the much less searched "crooked hillary bernie" term that
does show up):
[https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=crooked%20hillary%2C...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=crooked%20hillary%2C%20crooked%20hillary%20bernie&date=1%2F2016%2012m&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT%2B5)

(1): [http://searchengineland.com/google-crooked-
hillary-251152](http://searchengineland.com/google-crooked-hillary-251152)

------
tuna-piano
Interestingly enough, to get information about this controversy, I
unconsciously queried Google Search in my Google Chrome browser. I then
learned more about it through Google News. Given the power they have over
information, they have a serious responsibility to ensure neutrality. I hope
this is just a normal technical issue and not fowl play, although based on the
evidence, I am definitely suspicious.

------
MaysonL
Searching for "crooked donald trump" pulls up a number of substantive
articles. E.g. [https://ourfuture.org/20160601/crooked-donald-
trump](https://ourfuture.org/20160601/crooked-donald-trump)

------
minimaxir
I don't believe /r/the_donald is a good source for unbiased experiments.

~~~
elsewhen
/r/the_donald was the source of the discovery, but you can go verify the
accusations yourself.

